# Trumpeter's A-10a question



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

Hello, this is a new territory for me. I usually build star trek but the huge a-10a caught my eye. It is my favorite aircraft so I thought I would give it a shot. Star trek ships you can fudge on since they do not exist anyway. But with this I want to be exact. Does anyone have any wisdom on how to install the Black Box resin interior in this thing before I make a boo-boo? The instructions are sort of vague. Any advice would be really appreciated!


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

*a-10a*

Hel-looo...... ? so no one has done this yet? I found the constitution last night to actually experiment with shaving off plastic and fitting the tub in. I guess I can decifer vague instructions after all.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Nope, sorry. I have the Cutting Edge cockpit for mine. Haven't built it yet, though.


----------

